# Grafts - proper way to code



## Cynthia0301 (Apr 27, 2009)

What would be the proper way to code below?

Place of Service: Hospital

3cm x3cm ulcer which is 1 cm deep at the right heel. This ulcer was sharply debrided and application of 9 mL of Flowable Integra wound graft was applied over the heel ulcer. The surgical site was then dressed with 4 x 4's Kerlix, and gauze and a posterior splint topped by an Ace bandage.


----------



## rajalakshmir (Apr 28, 2009)

*grafts*

can u look in to the cpt 11043 and 15738 since , integral flowable wound is to use in deep soft tissue ulcers


----------

